# pecan slabs, non-woodworker questions.



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I figured I would consult you fellers because I have no clue....

I am cutting up a huge pecan tree for BBQ wood. I cut a plank out of a section of trunk about 1 1/2" thick and it is a pretty piece of wood (I cut a round of wood and then cut a cross section out of the middle.). I would like to make a cutting board out of it for use at the BBQ pit. It has bark along two sides. Here comes the questions....

How long does it need to dry? What do you recommend sealing it with? How do I keep the bark from coming off, or do I take it off? Just a spur of the moment project idea. 

Anyone need any slabs of pecan for projects? I don't mind cutting a few more.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Was the tree alive or dead? My general rule is 1" a year to air dry. I cut wood and store it much larger than what I want any finished project. You will loose some in the process, drying, any crack or just working and finishing.

Lot of good sealers for sale but I have used latex paint without any problems.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

If it's not too late....cut some big bowl blanks and put them in the corner of the shed for a year. Spalted pecan is a beautiful wood and there are some wood turners that will pay a good price for the right piece of wood. gb

http://c.ymcdn.com/sites/www.woodtu...gr/FUNdamentals/WFSpecialHerrmann20150903.pdf


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Like Bill said about 1 year per inch of thickness more if it's very green wood and a humid moist environment. Needs to be stored so that air can circulate around all side if you can.


----------

